# I took some new pix ;-)



## LynzeeMoon (May 14, 2006)

Ok so I just wanted to share some of my pictures here with you guys. I took them myself with a crummy tripod I bought at target haha  I also updated my yahoo group for those of you who are members. I redid the whole thing, i've b een slackin' lately hehe. Well hope you guys enjoy the pics   

View attachment IMG_2715.jpg


View attachment IMG_2729.jpg


View attachment IMG_2725.jpg


View attachment IMG_2760.jpg


----------



## shy guy (May 14, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!:shocked::smitten: Lynzee can you get any more pretty:smitten: thanks for the pic's...later


----------



## 1300 Class (May 14, 2006)




----------



## eagle (May 14, 2006)

Hey Lynzee. Very, very, very nice! You are looking very gorgeous as always dear. Thanks for the new pics. Take care and have a great day.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 14, 2006)

shy guy said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!:shocked::smitten: Lynzee can you get any more pretty:smitten: thanks for the pic's...later



awww... thank you!!! thats so sweet of you to say :wubu:


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 14, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


>



yayyyy i get a 10!!! thanks!!


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 14, 2006)

eagle said:


> Hey Lynzee. Very, very, very nice! You are looking very gorgeous as always dear. Thanks for the new pics. Take care and have a great day.



why thank you!! its not a problem, i realy love taking pics its so fun. and you have a great day as well!!! take care!


----------



## Regular Bill (May 14, 2006)

Nice to see you again. You are looking gorgeous as always!!!:smitten: :smitten: 

Bill


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 14, 2006)

Regular Bill said:


> Nice to see you again. You are looking gorgeous as always!!!:smitten: :smitten:
> 
> Bill




aww thanks Bill.... thats so sweet of you to say


----------



## Ivy (May 14, 2006)

Hey dollface!! You are so darn cuuuuuute!!!

When are we hangin' out?!


----------



## gothique (May 14, 2006)

omg you could be my friends GF's twin he he


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

LynzeeMoon said:


> Ok so I just wanted to share some of my pictures here with you guys. I took them myself with a crummy tripod I bought at target haha  I also updated my yahoo group for those of you who are members. I redid the whole thing, i've b een slackin' lately hehe. Well hope you guys enjoy the pics


Wow, nice pics! And the vid!





You're getting cuter every time I see new pics of you!


----------



## crownofswords (May 14, 2006)

All the science in the world + a darned big chemistry set, and noone could make a girl as downright beautiful as you. x :smitten:


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 14, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Hey dollface!! You are so darn cuuuuuute!!!
> 
> When are we hangin' out?!



Holy crap girl... I dunno but we need to soon... my life needs a little Ivy in it


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 14, 2006)

gothique said:


> omg you could be my friends GF's twin he he


 
For real?! I've always wanted a twin hehe


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Wow, nice pics! And the vid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow i'm glad you liked the video  i was nervous to post it, but i did hehe


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 14, 2006)

crownofswords said:


> All the science in the world + a darned big chemistry set, and noone could make a girl as downright beautiful as you. x :smitten:



yea you'd need a pretty big ass chemistry set haha... and thank you, that's sooo sweet


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 15, 2006)

Lookin good, babe! Especially in that fourth picture! So am I gonna get to see you in that leather Xena armor we were talking about the other day?


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 15, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Lookin good, babe! Especially in that fourth picture! So am I gonna get to see you in that leather Xena armor we were talking about the other day?



hmm maybe!!! i would love to dress up at a xena like warrior for the Ren fair, that'd be kick ass. It'll take a lotta leather to cover me tho


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 15, 2006)

The whole point was to NOT wear a lot of leather, sweety.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 15, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> The whole point was to NOT wear a lot of leather, sweety.



ohhhhhhh :smitten: hehe


----------



## crownofswords (May 15, 2006)

LynzeeMoon said:


> yea you'd need a pretty big ass chemistry set haha... and thank you, that's sooo sweet



You're welcome.


----------



## tynedin (May 15, 2006)

Well you are just still as cute as a button there what a cute and sexy smirky smile you have in those pics and don't fret about the tripod i think you took awesome pics and my my girl with each new set of pics you take you seem to be really packing on those pounds in your tummy and your face looks a little more chubby and oh so pinchable you are Darlin' don't ever change yourself you are Beautiful and amazing!! Thanks for sharing Sincerely Derek


----------



## crownofswords (May 17, 2006)

I DEMAND more love for Lynzee.

Come forth ye faithful and praise.


----------



## bentleydev (May 19, 2006)

That fourth picture was awesome.

*applies to group*


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 20, 2006)

awesome pics. j00 are teh hawtnes :smitten:


----------



## eyesforyou (May 21, 2006)

you are absolutely gorgeous, i added you on myspace. :wubu:


----------

